# 12

## KateSims

!             (        .    ,        ),      :  - ,  - , . /, -, .,   ., ,      (,   ..). :    ,        ,        ,      ?       10 .  ""  ,       ....   ,  ,         ...        12?

----------


## Andyko

,  ?

----------


## KateSims

.    -       20/25/26 ,      /, ..      ,  ,    ,   .      10  ,  .    ,      ?

----------


## mvf

"  "?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


  ,

----------


## KateSims

?     .,    .     ,   .     .         ,          ,         ?        ,          ,       ? (    ...).    ,        (  ...),    ,  ?

----------


## KateSims

> ,


   ,   ?   ? :Redface:

----------

*KateSims*,   ,    .   -,  .

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## KateSims

> *KateSims*,   ,    .   -,  .


 .  :  ,              .

----------


## KateSims

> ,


 ,   ,        ?

----------

,  . ,         .

----------


## KateSims

> ,  . ,         .


 ,      ,      ...       ,        20 ,  ..      ,       ?

----------

,     ,       20.      ,    : 10,41

----------


## KateSims

> ,     ,       20.      ,    : 10,41


    12 ?

----------


## gnews

> 


 



> -, .,   .,


 ,

----------


## KateSims

?

----------


## Andyko

*KateSims*,  ,   -12

----------


## Andyko

> ?


           ?

----------


## KateSims

-    ,      -,      ,      ,       , ..  ,        .... . .. ..   ,      ....

----------

.   -   ,   .

----------


## KateSims

> ?


 :Smilie:  ,  ...     ,  ,    ( )   ...  ,      ....         ?           , ..    ...

----------


## Andyko

*KateSims*,    ,     ,  ?

----------

*KateSims*,     .    ?    ,    .     .

----------


## KateSims

> *KateSims*,    ,     ,  ?


,  , -        ,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## KateSims

> *KateSims*,     .    ?    ,    .     .


,  ....!

----------


## KateSims

..       ,     -, ., ?      ,     ,       . ..    ,       ,         ?

----------

()       ()       ,         . -,           ,    (,  , )  ,      (,  -)   .

----------


## KateSims

> *KateSims*,  ,   -12


           10  ?

----------


## KateSims

(-. . ....).      ,    , .. ,   10 .     ,   ,     ?     ,    10  ,   ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

> 


,

----------


## sele2005

> 10  ?


     ..,     10   -12,      ..

----------

?  , ,    . ,   - 25, 26, 44.     , ,    ,         "      "         ,     .

----------


## KateSims

> ,


    , ,    12       .....  -   ,     10 .  , ,     ,     ???

----------


## Andyko

,     ,      ,  ,    ,     ,     ,     , ,  ,   ,      , ,  

        -      ,

----------

-1 ( )  -4 ( )      .

----------


## KateSims

> ?  , ,    . ,   - 25, 26, 44.     , ,    ,         "      "         ,     .


     , ..        .    :       .    ,        (   ,   ,  ....)

----------

,   ,    ,   . (   ).

----------

> , ..        .    :       .    ,        (   ,   ,  ....)


   .

----------


## Andyko

> :


   ,   ,

----------


## KateSims

> ,     ,      ,  ,    ,     ,     ,     , ,  ,   ,      , ,  
> 
>         -      ,


 ,      !

----------


## KateSims

> ,   ,


  ,         ,  -        .     ,    ....

----------


## KateSims

> .


    ,    ,   .

----------


## KateSims

!!!     .

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## KateSims

?

----------


## Andyko

,   ,       :Smilie:

----------


## KateSims

:Smilie: .    ,   .

----------


## Andyko

...

----------


## KateSims

,      .  ,          12,    .    .  ,          ..    -  ,    .  ,        (),          .....   -  ?    ,   ,   ???

----------


## mvf

> ,        ()


...    ???  :Frown:    "" -   .

----------


## KateSims

> "" -   .


  ?

----------


## mvf

!

----------


## KateSims

,         ?   ,    ,   ,       ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## KateSims

,           ,        ?      ?         ?

----------


## mvf

> 


   .   ,  ,  .

----------


## KateSims

> .   ,  ,  .


  - ...     ?

----------


## KateSims

> .   ,  ,  .


      ?

----------


## mvf

.  :Wink:

----------


## KateSims

?  , ,    .   ,   ,        ?

----------

